# Opinions please....should i change substrate



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been going back and fourth about cha'nging my substrate to PFS. Didn't realize that the crushed coral i ordered on-line would be so coarse. It actually has these tiny broken shells in it. The tank has been set up for 1 1/2 years and i've never seen any of my cichlids dig in it, but at the same time there's been no abrasions from it. I know it helps buffer my water , but I've got very alkaline well water. If I did change the substrate I could put all fish into 10 gallon tank, move the sponge filter in there and add a heater while i'm switching to PFS. Never really liked the look of this coral but don't want to stress out any of the fish. Just added 8 dems few weeks ago and I don't want to cause any aggression. Also hoping to increase my dem population.....i did watch two of them swim in circles last night  This morning no one looks holding, but i'm not sure if this is right away evident.

Would this stress them out ?
Also if i spent one day switching substrate would it delay the dems breeding ??

You can see in pic how coare it is :
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/hssea2005/media/DSC_0145_zpsa281bda0.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/hssea2005/media/DSC_0148_zps30198c76.jpg.html


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Let's try pics again:


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

I made the switch just a few weeks back from gravel to PFS, much better overall look and my fish love it and seem more "at home". Without hesitation...make the switch. It might keep the dems from breeding briefly, but have faith they will get back into the process fairly quickly. Maybe quicker with the new substrate. I am not positive what the situation would be if she is currently holding.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Agree wholeheartedly. Mine are constantly digging and moving it. It also keeps more debris on top, rather than settling down into voids in the substrate. Good plan on the temp 10g. I say go for it!


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine haven't even moved one gravel ....poor :fish: :fish: they must hate that gravel !! thanks.....I'm going to switch it !!


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

hose91 said:


> Agree wholeheartedly. Mine are constantly digging and moving it. It also keeps more debris on top, rather than settling down into voids in the substrate. Good plan on the temp 10g. I say go for it!


Yes, i've also noticed all the debris going down into the gravel.

How many pounds do you think would be enough ?


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Around me my only choice was a 50lb bag and I had about 10 lbs or a bit more left over for my 55, you only want to go about an inch thick, or you will run into some issues with gas buildup down the road.


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

wolfemitch said:


> Around me my only choice was a 50lb bag and I had about 10 lbs or a bit more left over for my 55, you only want to go about an inch thick, or you will run into some issues with gas buildup down the road.


So...would run into gas issues if sand is to thick, right ? Do you have problem with sand getting sucked up into filter ?


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

1 50 pound bag definitely enough. I have 2 canisters, no issues with sand in the intakes, which are about 4 inches off the bottom.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder if you've thought of adding PFS to your existing substrate, instead of swapping one for the other? What I would do is remove some of your crushed coral (or not, it's up to you). Then put about an equal depth of PFS (rinse it first). It will fill in the spaces, preventing debris from getting trapped, and you'll still have the buffering capacity of the crushed coral working for you, in terms of pH and hardness. And there is virtually no way gas can be trapped in the substrate from decomposing organics. This is a much more natural look anyways. And you're saving yourself a whole whack of work! I have virtually all of my tanks' substrate, a combination of PFS and a coarser gravel. Or you could go 1/3 crushed coral and 2/3 PFS. Vary the ratio to your taste. It's something to consider anyways.
Jim


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Eventually if you mix the two, the gravel will work it's way to the top, especially if the fish do any digging. In the mean time, the sand will fill the voids, just as if you had only sand. Whether it is a more natural look if you mix the two, depends on what you compare it to. There are areas of mixed sand and gravel and areas of pure sand found in nature. As an example, the shore of Lake Ontario where I live has sand, fine gravel, gravel, pebbles, small rocks and large rocks. For the most part along the shore, these things are all separated by wave action. Water flow in rivers will also separate the various components of the substrate. Regardless, it's your tank, and if you don't like the look, (I don't either) change it to what you like. Personally, I don't want any substrate that alters water chemistry. PFS is usually, just #20 silica sand, which is usually cheaper than buying PFS.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

+++++1 What he said


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the reply's. One of my concerns was losing the buffering capacity of the coral substrate, but I really don't want to mix to two (sand & coral). Ace has 50 pound bag for $12.99 (wow....a lot cheaper than the coral I ordered   ) and that would be more than enough.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bright side is your tank will be alot cleaner.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I personally don't think sand (or crushed coral) does much to buffer the water in tanks where large (often 50% or more) water changes are performed weekly as is recommended in most cichlid tanks. It would have to dissolve very quickly to have much effect. I'd change it out in a heartbeat. If you need the buffering, you could add a little baking soda with your water changes or put some of your crushed coral in one of your filters. You are likely to get greater buffering with it in your filter (vs as a substrate) because of the amount of flow over/around the coral.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Personally, I think your tank is absolutely lovely exactly the way it is, but changing things up is part of the fun of the hobby, in my opinion. I'm sure your fish will be fine for a bit in a 10 gallon while you change things out...


----------

